# 2 Russian



## fernballan (Oct 13, 2017)

Two Russians arrived today
	

		
			
		

		
	






Skickat från min F3111 via Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyss454 (Oct 13, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Two Russians arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there.  That looks like good stuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ariscats (Oct 31, 2017)

I have long worked with Russian measuring tools ,mainly because they were available in good prices after Soviet Union collapse.They are excellent,to
my opinion.May be some are a little more bulky from what are you used to,but the quality is impressive,especially for the price i have
acquired them.If there is interest i may post some pictures from my collection.More,they are some on e bay from Moldova or Ukraina in good
prices yet.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 31, 2017)

ariscats said:


> I HAVE LONG WORKED


?


----------



## ariscats (Apr 28, 2018)

To fernballan. I can see a question mark to your post of Oct 31 (Time delay machine on LOL).I appreciate your answer but unable to decode
the meaning.If i may be of any help please post.
Arscats


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 28, 2018)

My lathe is russian made, i also have lots of tooling made in russia, there stuff is bulky some time rough around the edges but made to last forever and cheap.


----------



## ariscats (Apr 28, 2018)

I would like to see pictures of Russian measuring tools,if i am not pushing a big burden on you.
Ariscats


----------



## fernballan (Apr 28, 2018)

ariscats said:


> To fernballan. I can see a question mark to your post of Oct 31 (Time delay machine on LOL).I appreciate your answer but unable to decode
> the meaning.If i may be of any help please post.
> Arscats


I do not quite understand what you mean


----------



## ddickey (Apr 28, 2018)

I bought two USSR straight edges. Pretty much junk. My guess is I got rejects. Not even close to being flat.


----------



## ariscats (Apr 29, 2018)

To fernballan . In your posting of Oct 31 2017, #4, there is a quote of my posting about using Russian instruments and your comment is only a question
mark(?). May be a spurious response or something of the software.Anyway thanks.
Ariscats


----------



## GoceKU (Apr 29, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I bought two USSR straight edges. Pretty much junk. My guess is I got rejects. Not even close to being flat.



Are they twice as heavy as they need to be?


----------



## fernballan (Apr 29, 2018)

ariscats said:


> I would like to see pictures of Russian measuring tools,if i am not pushing a big burden on you.
> Ariscats


----------



## fernballan (Apr 29, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I bought two USSR straight edges. Pretty much junk. My guess is I got rejects. Not even close to being flat.


I only have good experience of Russian tools. Maybe I've had luck or that there's more Russian stuff. I live close to Russia


----------



## Richard King 2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Every Russian Tool I have seen were well built.  I would prefer USA, Swiss or European built  tool but if I had a choice between Chinese or Russian I would go Russian every time. I hired a fellow from the Ukraine years ago and he was a Journeyman Scraper over there and he was one of the best hand scrapers I had ever met ever.


----------



## fernballan (Apr 29, 2018)

Richard King 2 said:


> Every Russian Tool I have seen were well built.  I would prefer USA, Swiss or European built  tool but if I had a choice between Chinese or Russian I would go Russian every time. I hired a fellow from the Ukraine years ago and he was a Journeyman Scraper over there and he was one of the best hand scrapers I had ever met ever.


They were first in space so I do not think they're making such bad stuff Richard


----------



## ariscats (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures.Is this a toolmakers microscope?
Ariscats


----------

